# Apache 2: Cahing mit ETag für Bilder aktivieren



## Radhad (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Bilder bei meiner Workstation vom Browser cachen lassen. Jedoch muss ich da erstmal den Apache 2 konfigurieren, dass er bei Bildern den ETag und Expires Header von selbst mitschickt. Was muss ich da einstellen? Gehört das in die apache2.conf oder kann ich das auch pro VirtualHost eintragen?


Gruß Radhad


----------



## tobias_petry (22. Dezember 2007)

4. ETags and Web server farms allerdings würde ich Etags auslassen und durch einen Expires-Header ersetzen, denn Etag spart gar nichts, es wird trotzdem ein http-request auf die datei gemacht, sollte der etag der gleiche sein, wird eben der request abgebrochen ansonsten alles geladen, also die last für den server bleibt die gleiche, nur der traffic sinkt.


----------

